# ODNR Division of Forestry Removes Ash Trees from Ohio State Parks



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

After the non-native Emerald Ash Borer (EAB) was discovered at some Ohio State Parks, the ODNR Division of Forestry and Ohio State Parks formed a partnership to remove the affected ash trees.More...

More...


----------

